# Squirrel Call



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking for some input on using a squirrel call? Anyone out there use one and have success? Any tips, tricks or brands, etc.... would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a squirrel call. It is a Primus, I believe. It works by being pushed against the hand not holding the call or against a leg. For us it works best when used with 2 or 3 hunters. The caller gets the squirrel to respond and chatter. The stalker(s) who are away from the caller will circle around to the squirrel (if the squirrel is not moving to the caller) and usually can take the squirrel while it is distracted by the caller. This has worked many times.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I use an Olt mouth call. For me it's always been hit or miss. Seems to work best when the squirrels are noisy. When it works it can be crazy.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

i've had a squirrel call for years. i belive i have the same style call ridgewalker is talking about.it has a wood body with a plunger on one end. just hit it against your hand or leg and wait for the sruirrels to bark back.don't go hunting without it.


----------

